# بس المسيحيين



## ايلي984 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

رجااااااااء من الجميع 

مابدنا غير مسيحية بهادا الموقع نحن منحترم كل الاديان بس رجاء هادا المنتدى للمسيحية فقط

:94::94::94::94::94::94:


العدرا تحمي كل المسيحية


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*موقع الكنيسة هو موقع تبشيري هدفه خلاص النفوس 
اهلا فيك معنا في المنتدى ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

المنتدي مفتوح ابوابه للجميع

اما اردة الله فهي ان الجميع
 يخلصون والي معرفه الحق يقبلون

فاهلا بيك معانا
​


----------



## Sibelle (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ما بتفق معك آخي.

لازم ما نحرم حدى من نور المسيح. و نفتح مجال للناس تسأل و تستفسر.​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*المنتدي هدفه الاول التبشير بالمسيحيه
وانه يكون سبب لخلاص ناس كتيره
يبقي ازاي عايزنا نمنع رساله ربنا لينا
اهلا وسهلا بيك معانا​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ايلي984 قال:


> رجااااااااء من الجميع





ايلي984 قال:


> مابدنا غير مسيحية بهادا الموقع نحن منحترم كل الاديان بس رجاء هادا المنتدى للمسيحية فقط
> 
> :94::94::94::94::94::94:
> 
> ...


 
*لا بقي اخالف حضرتك الراي*​ 
*المنتدي دا للمسلمين اول شئ*​ 
*لا يحتاج الاصحاء الي طبيب بل المرضي*​ 
*ابن الانسان لم ياتي ليدين النفوس بل ليخلص النفوس*​ 
*يا رب المنتدي يبقي كله مسلمين عشان يستفيدوا و يتنوروا*​ 
*صلوا للمسلمين*​ 
*امين*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

نرحب بك وبالكل


----------



## Coptic Adel (17 سبتمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *لا بقي اخالف حضرتك الراي*​
> *المنتدي دا للمسلمين اول شئ*​
> *لا يحتاج الاصحاء الي طبيب بل المرضي*​
> *ابن الانسان لم ياتي ليدين النفوس بل ليخلص النفوس*​
> ...


*
كلام مظبوط 100 % يا تروث *


----------

